# Night captures, Italy



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have just returned from a trip to Northern Italy.

The following 4 night shots were taken on the shore of Lake Maggiore at Arona.









ISO 320, 25 seconds at f/6.3










ISO 320, 25 seconds at f/7.1









ISO 320, 25 seconds at f/4.0









ISO 320, 25 seconds at f/14


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Great shots . .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nice shots Donald, how was the trip?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Rich - no tripod used, just found some handy walls or bins to rest camera on...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> Nice shots Donald, how was the trip?


Fantastic... example: one lunch time in we sat down at 13:00 and left the lunch table at 17:00 after a 4 hour, mind blowing 10 course blowout! :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That is one smoooooth lake - 25-second shot and not a single ripple to be seen - beautiful shots Donald ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It was a treat to do long time exposures. Not a breath of air. If you look at the shot with the boats, you will be able to detect a slight movement on the masts. That was after 25 seconds!...Some of the daytime shots are similar!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A couple of day time shots to show the reflections in the water!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Beautiful .....


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Beauty shots! Can't imagine 25 seconds without a tripod, if I tried that, the subject would be unrecognizable.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's definitely a colourful place in the daytime, I hope you had your sunglasses :laugh:

I love the sky-on-water effect on the 2nd daytime shot of the little 'harbour', for want of a better term for it, a rare time when a polaroid filter is better left off :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


> That is one smoooooth lake - 25-second shot and not a single ripple to be seen -


In reality, there were very minor ripples but when exposed to a long time exposure, the individual ripple life span is only a fraction of a second and therefore is not recorded. The whole effect is to make the water look smoother than it really was. That said, the ripples must be very, very small and 'glassy' in effect.

I must admit, the night time photos came out better than I expected, especially after throwing my mini tripod away! (I have three mini tripods but packed one that I had never used & it would not clamp the ball head to hold my 6.5 lb camera!)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A windy day at Lake Maggiore! :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I was going to say that photo reminded me of something but then I thought better of it :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:4-thatsba

:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> I was going to say that photo reminded me of something but then I thought better of it :grin:


What was that, a kite-flyer's worst nightmare?









:grin:


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful . . .

It's funny how this world can be so horrible yet it's still always beautiful.

I can't wait till I move there in 2 years,


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks TJ

Looking carefully, there are many beautiful things around us...

The sun doesn't always shine in Italy:

This one shows the beautiful view from our hotel window. Note the beautiful mist obscuring the beautiful hills/mountains on the other side of the beautiful lake.










A view of the beautiful Italian cars on the beautiful road just outside our beautiful hotel. Note the beautiful rain drops picked out by the beautiful car headlight.









After 9 days of beautiful weather the last afternoon did get a bit damp!


----------



## 513557 (Mar 31, 2009)

Amazingly beautiful. I popped in briefly to post a problem I had with FireFox, and then checked the good ol' Photographer's Corner. And saw this topic and just had to post.

i love the colors in the first two nighttime pics, very brilliant. 

I like the stillness of the lake, also very nice.

The fountain is beautiful as well. I could go on forever lol... 

Must quickly mention the last few pics, liked them all, and capturing the rain was nice as well. Very cool. The lake with the large boat, the second to last picture, also brilliant, colors are very bright and the lake is beautiful even if slightly dreary, topped off with the cool boat; just all very nice.


----------

